

Show HN: Startup Weekend Project: under development NOW - jerfelix
http://www.amyiris.com

======
jerfelix
Hey guys, we're coding feverish right now, so please bear with us. The site is
pretty raw, but you get the idea of the concept if you read the docs.

Can't talk now... gotta code!!!

But if you can vote for us, between 6:30 an 6:45 Eastern time (New York time),
it will help us tremendously! SMS text 56782 to 22333.

Thanks!

